# [A][Blackmoore] BlackCollarElite sucht Leute! Werdet Teil der Gilde!



## Therran (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallihallo Leute!

*Grobe Info:*
Ich suche mit meinen erfahrenen Freunden, Danÿx und Seráh, für unsere familiäre Gilde "BlackCollarElite" weitere Mitglieder. Bei uns zählt wirklich jeder. Die Gemeinschaft steht im Mittelpunkt. Wir jagen Erfolge, sowohl für die Gilde, als auch persönlich, farmen zusammen für Mounts und unternehmen allgemein Kleineres und Größeres in PvE und PvP. Auch kleine, ungezwungene Raids finden bereits statt. 

Wir haben ein TS3 (keine Pflicht!) und auch ein Forum (http://blackcollar-elite.enjin.com/wowforum). 

*Wer du in unserer Gilde bist:*
Bei uns soll sich jedes Mitglied als Teil der Gilde fühlen. Wir wollen Leute, die auch, nach Lust und Laune, manchmal bei Aktivitäten mitmachen wollen, oder sich zumindest hin und wieder im Gildenchat einmischen. 

Aufgaben werden unter gewillten Mitgliedern aufgeteilt. Wer sich engagieren möchte, kann das bei uns tun. Weitere Bewahrer der Gilde sind nicht auszuschließen. Wer Lust hat, die Gilde am Laufen zu halten und mitzuhelfen, damit sie auch in meiner Abwesenheit nicht untergeht, kann sich gerne als Bewahrer bewerben.
Die Gilde hält zusammen und wir unterstützen einander in allen Lagen.

*Unsere Ziele:*
Unser Ziel ist es nicht, eine große Massengilde zu werden. Wir wollen wachsen und eine gute Gemeinschaft werden, aber keineswegs wollen wir Leute, die eigentlich nichts mit uns zu tun haben wollen und bloß unsere Boni nutzen möchten. Bei uns soll man einander kennen, eben eine Gemeinschaft sein. 

Zusätzlich ist zu sagen, dass wir nicht progressorientiert sein wollen. Wir möchten einiges zusammen erleben, wir möchten auch raiden gehen, aber wir sind nicht darauf aus, schnell und gezwungen irgendetwas zu erreichen. Wir wollen all diese Dinge gemütlich und mit Spaß angehen und ganz ohne Hektik. Das bedeutet auch, dass wir niemals jemanden antreiben würden, er müsse bis zu dem und dem Tag auf Maximallevel sein oder das und das Itemlevel erreicht haben. 

Wir möchten weder Masse, noch Progresszwang, wir wollen echte Gemeinschaft und dafür setzen wir uns auch ein.

*Ich und meine Qualifikation als Gildenlead:*
Ich spiele mittlerweile seit über 4 Jahren. Mein Weg hat mich erst zu WOTLK-Zeiten zu WoW gebracht. Ich habe viel gesehen und weiß eine große Menge über World of Warcraft und seine Geschichten. Meine Mitglieder haben zum Teil auch schon seit Classic gespielt, so wie auch Danÿx und Seráh. 

Ich habe eine Raidgilde alleine aufgebaut und angeleitet. Sie hat gut funktioniert, bis sich die Stammraidmitglieder zur Zeit von Siege of Orgrimmar zerstritten haben. 

Vor etwa einer Woche habe ich begonnen die Gilde Acute mit einem anderen Leiter aufzubauen. Wir haben innerhalb einer Woche Gildenlevel 11 erreicht, mit 16 verschiedenen Mitgliedern am Ende. Aus persönlichen Gründen haben ich, Danÿx, Seráh und einige andere Mitglieder die Gilde verlassen und wollen uns hier in der ehemaligen Gilde von Danÿx und Seráh richtig entfalten und BlackCollarElite, wie die Gilde davor, zu etwas Persönlichem und dabei Respektablem machen 

Wie ihr seht, bin ich nicht unerfahren in der Leitung einer Gilde. Zusammen und mit eurer Mithilfe wollen wir diese hier zu etwas Großem und Anhaltendem machen. Werdet Teil der Gilde und meldet euch!

*Kontakt: *
Wenn Interesse besteht, meldet euch bitte hier im Forum, bei Hendrill, Danÿx, oder Seráh, oder bei mir, Hendrill, über mein Battletag: Michael#21493

 

Für noch mehr Informationen zur Gilde:

http://blackcollar-elite.enjin.com/wowforum/m/21604408/viewthread/16089691-blackcollarelite-unsere-gilde-information


----------



## Therran (20. Oktober 2014)

Es haben schon einige nette Leute zu uns gefunden  Wir können aber immer noch mehr vertragen


----------



## Therran (5. November 2014)

Wir haben mittlerweile einen festen Stand auf dem Server. Leute, die sich bei uns eingliedern wollen, sind immer noch sehr gerne gesehen


----------

